# 68 Buzz Bike 2t1 wheelie bike



## vastingray (Feb 27, 2020)

Pretty rare bike 68 Buzzbike 2t1 wheelie bike


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 28, 2020)

Pretty cool,Never saw them around back in the day,Who made it?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 28, 2020)

Wow ,,Clean Machine  !


----------



## vastingray (Feb 29, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> Pretty cool,Never saw them around back in the day,Who made it?



 I believe Huffy and I think amf had one they called a skeeter 2 t 1


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 29, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## wards (Mar 3, 2020)

AMF  built . Holy grail of Amf. Super  cool


----------



## Jollyride (Feb 2, 2021)

Vastingray,

Nice job!!! She's a beaut!

Had that bike growing up in the 60s, just found the rear castors however can't remember what happens to my bike?

I picked mine up from the local Western Auto store.

Mowed allot of yards for that one!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 2, 2021)

vastingray said:


> Pretty rare bike 68 Buzzbike 2t1 wheelie bike




Beautiful bike I've only seen in  them in pictures. Please tell me that is a repaint. I'm on board with a "holy grail" moniker for this one. It may be only  In my opinion but the '60/'70's were so f@#$ing Cool and Bad Ass.


----------



## Jollyride (Feb 2, 2021)

CBJ,

There will never be times and music like the 60s and 70s.

 The first thing I did was remove the front fender install lug nuts on the front axel then reverse the caster guard to backwards.

Then head to the pool to pop wheelie all day in front of the ladies......


----------



## jrcarz (Feb 3, 2021)

This shows how cool the manufacturers were back then.  Not thinking of safety just coolness!


----------

